# Plex app awful for anyone else?



## lash444 (Apr 6, 2016)

Man this Plex app is awful for me. Runs fine on the TV. Problem is at least on the Sony I can't set the picture settings unless it's on an input. So im either watching it on an overly bright picture or this piece of junk. The TiVo just stutters all the time. Is this a hard drive issue or what? Even a stream of 1mbps or less and it still either buffers every couple of minutes or gets really bad about 10 mins in. Totally unwatchable. Sound stops and it keeps jerking. Its bad.

My internet speeds are 40Mbps. Sony TV streams other content from same server fine. Both 2.5.7. Direct play/stream on or off doesn't matter.

The thing was, this thing was like a rock before. Plex ran well. Last 2-3 months its been hot garbage. 

15 years network/systems administration. I'm all ears. Lete guess, go buy a roku?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## lash444 (Apr 6, 2016)

TiVo roamio ota, fyi

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't speak to the Roamio OTA, but my Roamio Plus does just fine, as long as I limit the res / bitrate to 1080p/8 mbps. Any higher bitrate and it will stutter and become unresponsive. This is with AC3, direct play, and direct stream enabled. Since the TiVo Roamio cannot handle original bitrate, the server must transcode, and i am guessing your Sony TV can play most files without requiring transcoding. Is your server powerful enough to transcode and keep pace?

When playing a file, you can log into the Plex web server and determine what is being transcoded to see if that may be the difference.


----------



## lash444 (Apr 6, 2016)

Sony is transcoding. App works fine there. Like I said, doesn't matter what bit rate the video is. The TiVo just chokes all over it. Transcoding on or off. Tried every setting in the menu.

Issues like this are why I'll never go Apple. Things get released, and apps that at one point worked fine, stutter like crazy. Is it the app? Maybe, maybe not. Is it the Tivo? Maybe, maybe not. 

Tried a different Plex server. Every two minutes it stutters. Its like having a bluray movie where the player reads until the end of the chapter and doesn't buffer the next one. 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

I gave up on the TiVo's rendition of PLEX, when I used ATV it worked flawlessly (streaming, quality) and currently using the Nvidia Shield TV and perf is awesome as well. No more caching/stuttering, weird audio issues etc.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The plex server is broken for Tivo. Has been for several versions now. The trouble is the tivo is running the opera tv version of plex client but only supports a very specific subset of codecs correctly. The plex server simply does not have a correct config file that is tivo specific and the opera tv one is not correct for tivo.

IF all your files on the plex server are in a format that direct streams natively to the tive, plex works without a hitch. 

Should not need to do this, plex should transcode correctly on the fly but it simply does not. Has not for several iterations. I suggest you go to the plex forums and complain loudly about the broken plex server that is not sending usable streams to your tivo. Only plex can fix this, not Tivo. The client is not broken, it plays correctly formatted streams perfectly. The server is just not sending them.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

If that's the case you might try rolling back to a previous version of the server for now. There's a couple years worth of previous versions on the Plex site IIRC.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> The plex server is broken for Tivo. Has been for several versions now. The trouble is the tivo is running the opera tv version of plex client but only supports a very specific subset of codecs correctly. The plex server simply does not have a correct config file that is tivo specific and the opera tv one is not correct for tivo.
> 
> IF all your files on the plex server are in a format that direct streams natively to the tive, plex works without a hitch.
> 
> Should not need to do this, plex should transcode correctly on the fly but it simply does not. Has not for several iterations. I suggest you go to the plex forums and complain loudly about the broken plex server that is not sending usable streams to your tivo. Only plex can fix this, not Tivo. The client is not broken, it plays correctly formatted streams perfectly. The server is just not sending them.


 It may be worth an experiment to make a tivo specific xml to replace the current Opera one in Plex server installation. Perhaps best starting point is the xml from the original ntlord PlexTivo project which is contained in this zip file:
https://github.com/ntlord/PlexTivo/archive/master.zip


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

cybergrimes said:


> If that's the case you might try rolling back to a previous version of the server for now. There's a couple years worth of previous versions on the Plex site IIRC.


Except they do not work with the current tivo client. There is no way to roll back the client.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

moyekj said:


> It may be worth an experiment to make a tivo specific xml to replace the current Opera one in Plex server installation. Perhaps best starting point is the xml from the original ntlord PlexTivo project which is contained in this zip file:
> https://github.com/ntlord/PlexTivo/archive/master.zip


While I recognize the codecs and containers in that xml, I am not so sure I understand what its attempting to tell plex to do under what circumstances. IE the syntax. I will spend some time playing with it and the original opera config and various files and see if I can make any discoveries.

Sure would be nice if Plex would give us the available options. I could learn some by reviewing a few of the other config files also.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Except they do not work with the current tivo client. There is no way to roll back the client.


Are you saying that older versions of the Server software won't work with the TiVo Plex version of 2.5.7? I was unaware of that, and it bums me out to learn that. I was always holding on to that as an absolute contingency if they continued to screw up the server.

Drat...foiled again!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

shupp872 said:


> Are you saying that older versions of the Server software won't work with the TiVo Plex version of 2.5.7? I was unaware of that, and it bums me out to learn that. I was always holding on to that as an absolute contingency if they continued to screw up the server.
> 
> Drat...foiled again!


I have not tried them personally. I do remember one of the tivo updates near the holidays required an updated server version to work. If you have the time to try some from back when it worked, let us know.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I looked at the XML for the Opera TV App in the newest version of Plex and the one moykej posted and the only relevant difference I see is this line in the <VideoProfile> sections...

<Setting name="VideoEncodeFlags" value="-x264opts cabac=0"/>

according to the x264 documentation disabling CABAC can improve decoder performance, so it's possible that this could make a difference.

Edit: Attached is the modified XML. One of you should try it out and see if it helps at all. (I don't really use Plex so I can't really test this)


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

lash444 said:


> Lete guess, go buy a roku?


Um, if you would like a very good Plex experience that just works, then the answer to that question would be *Yes*, go buy a Roku.

Plex on my Roku 3 has been flawless. It is able to easily handle any bitrate up to and including the original Blu-ray bitrate with no buffering or stuttering issues, and it plays back with Dolby Digital audio. If I had a complaint it would be that digital audio like DTS Master Audio doesn't work on the Roku.

On my TiVo Premiere, the Plex channel isn't even worth attempting, and I don't have a Roamio so I cannot comment on how well it performs there. I tried it a couple times back when it was first released and it was unusable. Slow, stuttering constantly, unable to handle high bitrates, etc. It was the most embarrassing thing I've ever seen.

Good luck in getting Plex working well for you.


----------



## lash444 (Apr 6, 2016)

Going to buy a roku. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The xml change doesn't help at all for transcoding. However, from experimenting again, at least on a Roamio making this change on the TiVo client settings fixes things for me:
Settings--Video--Local Quality = 4 Mbps 720p (instead of Original which is default setting)

The explanation I've seen is that at least for the Roamio there isn't enough memory allocated to Opera/Plex to handle higher transcoding resolutions.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You might be able to set a max bitrate in the XML. It seems pretty robust if you look at the documentation....

https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/42523/writing-profiles-for-dlna-devices


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

moyekj said:


> The xml change doesn't help at all for transcoding. However, from experimenting again, at least on a Roamio making this change on the TiVo client settings fixes things for me:
> Settings--Video--Local Quality = 4 Mbps 720p (instead of Original which is default setting)
> 
> The explanation I've seen is that at least for the Roamio there isn't enough memory allocated to Opera/Plex to handle higher transcoding resolutions.


Just to make sure, when you made the change to the XML file, did you restart the PSM application / service on the server?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

shupp872 said:


> Just to make sure, when you made the change to the XML file, did you restart the PSM application / service on the server?


 Plex server was shutdown and re-started after XML replacement was made.

Restricting resolution and/or bit rate in XML file could potentially work, but since you can already do that on TiVo client settings as I outlined above there is really no need to explore that route.


----------



## Marcus D. (Oct 13, 2014)

We use it all the time. The problem we have is on our laptop, it keeps saying cannot find media server. I would have to reinstall the media server. The next time I go watch something on tivo, it won't connect. I have to log back into Plex. On the laptop and once again it says cannot find media server, reinstall again and then it works fine on tivo. I make sure the laptop is up and running before I start plex on tivo but doesn't help.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I flat out can't get the Tivo plex app to find my plex media server even though it works perfectly on my Roku


----------



## skisquash (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes. This is an ongoing issue. 

Tivo tech support has said for the last 2 months that they have figured out the fix and the new version is being pushed out (early Feb'17). Still a total mess. Tivo doesn't seem to care about Plex or any streaming app quality. Why even offer it at all? Disappointed and frustrated.


----------



## asteinmetz (May 2, 2008)

Can't pinpoint when this started but I get the "three dots and a timeout" when streaming AVI files. My workaround is to to use the Plex iOS app and Google Chromecast. Works fine. But the shift in modalities is a pain and no one else in the family can be expected to do it when they are conditioned to using the Tivo as the sole media hub.


----------



## sschwar2 (Jun 14, 2001)

Do yourself a favor and buy a $99 Plex and be done with it. The quality is superior as the TiVo is limited to 720p.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Or this: RasPlex

-kp


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

There's so many streaming devices that PLEX is on. Really TIVO is of last resort for any type of streaming. I have ROKU'd, Apple TV's, game consoles that all can do PLEX. I like PLEX best on my AppleTV. I like the Interface a little better on it. The ROKU worked great also. Go where you'll see better support and updates. Tivo is last in anything.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

sschwar2 said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy a $99 Plex and be done with it. The quality is superior as the TiVo is limited to 720p.


My Plex gives me 1080p if I input a BD movie


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

lessd said:


> My Plex gives me 1080p if I input a BD movie


I think what he's saying is watching PLEX on Tivo will at best only give you a 720P picture. That's a limitation with TIVO. If you watch on a ROKU or AppleTV or Xbox One, you'll get 1080P if your ripped movie like from a Blu-Ray is saved in that resolution. But if you then watched it on a TIVO, it would be downgraded to 720P.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JBDragon said:


> I think what he's saying is watching PLEX on Tivo will at best only give you a 720P picture. That's a limitation with TIVO. If you watch on a ROKU or AppleTV or Xbox One, you'll get 1080P if your ripped movie like from a Blu-Ray is saved in that resolution. But if you then watched it on a TIVO, it would be downgraded to 720P.


I ripped a BD to my Plex and TiVo played it back in 1080P/24 format


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

lessd said:


> I ripped a BD to my Plex and TiVo played it back in 1080P/24 format


Directly from PLEX web site
What media formats are supported?

*TiVo*
*Series 4 and Series 5 (TiVo Premiere, Roamio, Mini, etc.)*
Considerations:


These TiVo models currently only support video playback up to 4 Mbps, 720p quality. Content with higher bitrates or resolution will be automatically transcoded to be compatible.
MP4 container content must be "Web Optimized" to allow Direct Play.
*Series 6 (TiVo Roamio OTA, Bolt, etc.)*
Additional Direct Play video support:


MKV container with H.264 video encoding
Considerations:


MP4 container content must be "Web Optimized" to allow Direct Play.
Direct Play of 4K video is supported as long as the content conforms to the 4K media properties mentioned earlier.


----------



## squiddohio (Dec 21, 2001)

I used the Plex app on my TiVo for quite a while and it worked pretty well and was an extremely convenient way for me to watch downloaded video on my TV screens. When I recently got a new screen, called a "smart TV" by Sony (and many others), I started using the PLEX app. Using Plex directly from the TV instead of via the TiVo gives me a faster start up time and a better interface. From other TV sets in the house the TiVo app still works, and all of my bookmarks are remembered (since they are kept on my computer, not on my viewing device). Plex also gets the descriptions and episode listings, and even subtitles by itself. For free, it's quite the excellent product.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Plex allows you to setup a account for each person. Just like with Netflix. That way if you watch something and it's now listed as watch, it's still listed as unwatched for another family member. Yes, the Plex Server keeps track of all that. You can go from one Plex client to another and continue on. 

Plex is poky on Tivo. My favorite version currently is on the AppleTV. It was the ROKU before that which is still pretty good. It's also on the Xbox 360 and Xbox One. Smart TV's of course. Plex is everywhere. Plex on TIVO does have some limitations. So it wouldn't be my first choice. A SmartTV would be better, but they can be a little poky, especially as tine goes on and support disappears. Once a TV is sold, they really don't care all to much about the smart stuff. In general a Stand Alone streaming box is going to be better. Plex on TIVO is like the last resort. If you for whatever reason have nothing else. Even though you can get a ROKU for pretty cheap these days.

It is really nice that PLEX automatically grabs all the Metadata it needs. Though sometimes I have to tweak things. It was well worth the cost I paid for LIFETIME service, I can't even remember how many years it's been now. The many, many, many updates over them years. It's been great. I first started using the Plex Server on my Windows PC, but have since moved it to my ReadyNAS 516. Actually upgraded 516. It's almost like a 716 other then lacking the 10 gigabit ports.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

sschwar2 said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy a $99 Plex and be done with it. The quality is superior as the TiVo is limited to 720p.


Yeah I started playing with Plex just recently.

It works well enough on my Apple TV 4, where it defaults to 1080p at 20 Mbps.

But on the Tivo Mini in my bedroom, the device limit is 720p at 4 Mbps and initially the sound didn't work until I turned off AC3. This is on a 1080p file with 2-channel AC3.

The same file plays fine on the Apple TV.

Guess the Broadcom media processor on the Roamio and Mini is really showing its age. If Tivo wants to sell upgrades to the existing base, one area they might focus on is improved performance on the streaming apps., as well as support for 4K HDR and better sound than 5.1 Dolby Digital.


----------

